# Pcola Pier



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

whos going in the morning? ill be there around daylight to try for some bobos and maybe a pmop or two

gimme a holler if you wana meet up 4175904


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

dont waste your time, it will be muddy for sure


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i talked to a couple guys today and they said it wasnt too bad


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32561&hourly=1&yday=364&weekday=Thursday

west 10mph on the backside of a storm not to mention it isnt that cold

yea...its gunna suck


----------

